# Adventskalender 2011



## DER SCHWERE (1 Dez. 2011)

DER_SCHWERE sein Adventskalender.


Ich werde hier ab heute bis zum Heilig Abend jeden tag eine Tür posten.
Ihr dürft mich Überraschen mit Fotos, Sprüche,Gifs, egal was, nur mit Advent oder Weihnachten sollte es zu tun haben.
Ich bin sehr gespannt was ihr unter jeder Tür Posten werdet.

EUCH ALLEN EINE BESINNLICHE UND SCHÖNE 
ADVENTSZEIT





​


----------



## Stefan102 (1 Dez. 2011)

Super Idee 
Dann fange ich mal mit dem ersten weihnachtlichen Bild an:



​


----------



## MarkyMark (1 Dez. 2011)

Da Stefan einem ja gleich Angst machen muss poste ich mal "DAS" xmas Geschenk für jede Frau


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2011)

und wenn ihr böse wart kommt sie zu Nikolaus 




Upload Image to TurboImageHost.com​


----------



## AMUN (1 Dez. 2011)

> nur mit Advent oder Weihnachten sollte es zu tun haben.



Mein Adventskalender


----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2011)

...und sie wenn ihr brav wart 




Upload Image to TurboImageHost.com​


----------



## AMUN (2 Dez. 2011)

*Willst 'n Keks?​*


----------



## beachkini (2 Dez. 2011)

das is mal ne idee  schmeckt gleich doppelt gut 

hab den playboy-adventskalender. schokolade schmeckt scheiße und die bilder sind zu klein


----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Dez. 2011)

AMUN schrieb:


> *Willst 'n Keks?​*
> [​



Danke nein, habe Kuchen



​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (3 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (3 Dez. 2011)

Mit diesem lustigen Schüleraufsatz zum Advent möchte ich allen Menschen ein Lächeln auf die Lippen zaubern
denen es nicht gut geht in diesen Tagen.

Der Adfent
aus einem Schüleraufsatz

Der Adpfent ist die schönste Zeit im Winter. Die meist'n Leut haben im Winter eine Grippe. Die ist mit Fieber. Wir haben auch eine, aber die ist mit Beleuchtung und man schreibt sie mit K.

Drei Wochen bevor das Christkindl kommt, stellt Papa die Krippe im Wohnzimmer auf und meine kleine Schwester und ich dürfen mithelfen.

Viel Krippen sind langweilig, aber die unsere nicht, weil wir haben mords tolle Figuren darin.

Ich habe einmal den Josef und das Christkindl auf den Ofen gestellt, damit sie es schön warm haben und es war ihnen zu heiß. Das Christkindl ist schwarz geworden und den Josef hat es in lauter Trümmer zerrissen. Ein Fuß von ihm ist bis in den Plätzlteig geflogen und es war kein schöner Anblick. Meine Mama hat mich geschimpft und gesagt, dass nicht einmal die Heiligen vor meiner Blödheit sicher sind.

Wenn Maria ohne Mann und ohne Kind herumsteht, schaut es nicht gut aus. Aber ich habe gottseidank viele Figuren in meiner Spielkiste und der Josef ist jetzt Donald Duck.

Als Christkind wollte ich den Asterix nehmen, weil der ist als einziger so klein, dass er in den Futtertrog gepasst hätte. Da hat meine Mama gesagt, man kann doch als Christkindl keinen Asterix hernehmen, da ist ja das verbrannte Christkindl noch besser. Es ist zwar schwarz, aber immerhin ein Christkindl.

Hinter dem Christkindl stehen zwei Ox'n, ein Esel, ein Nilpferd und ein Brontosaurier. Das Nilpferd und den Saurier habe ich hineingestellt, weil der Ox und der Esel waren mir allein zu langweilig.

Links neben dem Stall kommen gerade die heiligen drei Könige daher. Ein König ist dem Papa im letzten Adpfent beim Putzen heruntergefallen und er war dodal hin. Jetzt haben wir nur mehr zwei heilige Könige und einen heiligen Batman als Ersatz.

Normal haben die heiligen Könige einen Haufen Zeug für das Christkindl dabei, nämlich Gold, Weihrauch und Pürree oder so ähnlich. Von den unseren hat einer anstatt Gold ein Kaugummipapierl dabei, das glänzt auch schön. Der andere hat eine Marlboro in der Hand, weil wir keinen Weihrauch haben. Aber die Marlboro raucht auch schön, wenn man sie anzündet.

Der heilige Batmann hat eine Pistole dabei. Das ist zwar kein Geschenk für das Christkindl, aber damit kann er es vor dem Saurier beschützen.

Hinter den drei Heiligen sind ein paar rothäutige Indianer und ein kaasiger Engel. Dem Engel ist ein Fuß abgebrochen, darum haben wir ihn auf ein Motorrad gesetzt, damit er sich leichter tut. Mit dem Motorrad kann er fahren, wenn er nicht gerade fliegt.

Rechts neben den Stall haben wir ein Rotkäppchen hingestellt. Sie hat eine Pizza und drei Weißbier für die Oma dabei. Einen Wolf haben wir nicht, darum lurt hinter dem Baum ein Bummerl als Ersatz-Wolf hervor.

Mehr steht in unserer Krippe nicht, aber das reicht voll. Am Abend schalten wir die Lampe an und dann ist unsere Krippe erst so richtig schön. Wir sitzen so herum und singen Lieder vom Adpfent. Manche gefallen mir, aber die meisten sind mir zu lusert. Mein Opa hat mir ein Gedicht vom Adpfent gelernt und es geht so:

"Adpfent, Adpfent, der Bärwurz brennt.
Erst trinkst oan, dann zwoa, drei, vier,
dann hautsde mit deim Hirn an'd Tür!"

Obwohl dieses Gedicht recht schön ist, hat Muata g'sagt, dass ich es mir nicht merken darf.

Bis man schaut, ist der Adpfent vorbei und Weihnachten auch und mit dem Jahr geht es dahin. Die Geschenke sind ausgepackt und man kriegt vor Ostern nichts mehr, höchstens wenn man vorher Geburtstag hat.

Aber eins ist g'wiss: Der Adpfent kommt immer wieder.


In diesem Sinn wünsche ich Euch allen einen scbönen 2.Advent
Der Schwere
Bärwurz ist ein Kräuterschnaps aus dem Bayerischen Wald


Danke Elise​


----------



## stepi (3 Dez. 2011)

:thumbup: Danke für diesen dollen Aufsatz.


----------



## AMUN (3 Dez. 2011)




----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## samasaphan (4 Dez. 2011)

Der Weihnachtsbraten

Man kaufe einen Truthahn von fünf Kilogramm (für 6 Personen) und eine Flasche Whiskey. Dazu Salz, Pfeffer, Olivenöl und Speckstreifen. Truthahn salzen, pfeffern, mit Speckstreifen belegen, schnüren und etwas Olivenöl hinzugeben. Ofen auf 200•C einstellen. Dann ein Glas Whiskey auf gutes Gelingen trinken. Anschließend den Truthahn auf einem Backblech in den Ofen schieben. Nun schenke man sich zwei schnelle Glas Whiskey ein und trinke nochmals auf gutes Gelingen.

Nach 20 Minuten den Thermostat auf 250•C stellen, damit es ordentlich brummt. Danach schenk man sich drei Whiskey ein. Nach halm Schdunde öffnen, wenden unn den Braten überwachn. Die Fisskieflasche ergreiff unn sich eins hinner die Binde kippn.

Nach 'ner weitern albernen Schunnde langsam bis zzum Ofen hinschlenderen uhd die Trute rumwenden. Drauf achtn, sisch nitt die Hand zu vabrenn an die Schaisss-Ohfndür. Sisch waidere ffünff odda siehm Wixki innem Glas sisc unn dann unn so. D'Drute weehrent drrai Schdunn'nt (iss auch egal!) waiderbraan unn alle ßehn Minud'n pinkeln. Wenn üerntwi möchlisch, ßumm Trathuhn hinkrieschn unn den Ohwn aus'm Viech ziehn.
Nommal ein Schlugg geneemign uhd anschliesnt wida fasuchen, das Biest rauszukriegen. Den fadammt'n Vogel vom Bodn auffläsen unn uff 'ner Bladde hinrichten..

Uffbasse, dass nit Ausrutschn auff'm schaißffettichn Kühnbodn. Wenn sisch droßdem nitt fameidn fasuhn wida aufßuschichtnodersohahaisallesjaeeehscheißegaal!!!


Ein wenig schlafen.
Am nächsten Tag den Truthahn mit Mayonnaise und Aspirin kalt essen.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (5 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## astrosfan (5 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## astrosfan (6 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (7 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## astrosfan (7 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (7 Dez. 2011)

Audrina ist doch ein schoner Advents Engel 




 

 

 ​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (8 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## astrosfan (8 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## astrosfan (9 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (10 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (11 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## astrosfan (11 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## astrosfan (12 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (13 Dez. 2011)




----------



## DER SCHWERE (14 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## astrosfan (14 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (15 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## astrosfan (15 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (16 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## astrosfan (16 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (17 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## astrosfan (17 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## astrosfan (18 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Dez. 2011)

Lieber guter Nikolaus

Lieber guter Nikolaus,
such nur schöne Sachen aus,
aus dem Kaufhauskatalog,
mit dem Weihnachtsangebot.
Bring nun doch ein Video!
Videos, die lieb ich so!
Denn ich kann, so oft ich will,
den Bud Spencer, Terence Hill,
sehen, wie sie prügeln, raufen,
sich betrinken, sich besaufen,
und natürlich bitte sehr,
möchte’ ich von der Art noch mehr.
Batman, Rambo I und II,
und natürlich nebenbei
Trickfilme - ganz viel zum Lachen,
weil sie lustige Sachen machen.
All die Tiere und Figuren,
welche alle nur drauf luren,
dass sie töten, um sich bringen,
sich vergiften, sich verschlingen,
runterschmeißen, platt sich drücken,
sich zerstückeln, beißen, zwicken,
sich bestehlen immerzu -
richtig fröhlich geht’s dort zu.
Bring mir auch Computerspiele,
doch nicht eins nur, sondern ganz viele.
Denn da kann ich selbst mitmachen,
lass’ es aufeinander krachen,
kann erschießen, bombardieren,
alles Leben ausradieren.
Und erst, wenn sich nichts mehr regt,
nicht s’geringste mehr bewegt,
ist das nette Spielen aus.
Bring mir, lieber Nikolaus
Spiele, die mein Herz erfreuen.
Ich will auch weiter artig sein,
darum nimm auch nicht, ich bitt’,
zu mir den Knecht Ruprecht mit.
Denn der ist ein rauer Mann,
der mich sehr erschrecken kann,
wenn er mit den Ketten klirrt,
weil mir da ganz bange wird,
ich hab Angst vor der Gestalt,
denn ich hasse die Gewalt.
Nikolaus, ich bin bestimmt
ein braves, friedliebendes Kind.
Also, lieber Nikolaus,
bring Fried’ und Freude in mein Haus.
​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## astrosfan (20 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (21 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## astrosfan (21 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (21 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## astrosfan (22 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## astrosfan (23 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Dez. 2011)

Puh gerade noch Geschafft!!​


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 Dez. 2011)

*Frohe Weihnachten 
​*

​


----------



## astrosfan (24 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## AMUN (24 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## AMUN (24 Dez. 2011)

ein hab ich noch


----------



## DER SCHWERE (29 Dez. 2011)

Danke AMUN das ist der Knaller ​


----------

